# I'm obsessed with our Rooster



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hehe!

I love taking photos of him, he's just so darn handsome!

He's feral and was trapped in Hilo town along with his three wives and relocated to my property.

I let him and the hens free range, I toss food out for them. He's gotten friendlier and will come pretty close. The hens, not so much.

Here he is!










Shake shake shake that booty!










And him and one of his three wives:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

> And him and one of his three wives:


:ROFL:

He is a handsome guy though


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is quite handsome!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL:
> 
> He is a handsome guy though


He's polygamous!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome boy! Very colorful


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW! Flashy boy! Did you crank up the saturation?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

LOTS of game bird genes there. Beautiful creature!

Bob


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya I think I'd enjoy having him around too, what a looker!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

You will have more birds than youll know what to do with before long! Those hens are the BEST mothers!! Start watching where they lay their eggs, and when one of the hens starts to sit... start throwing all of the eggs you find to her...She will roll them right on underneath her with the others and hatch'em all out for you! Ive had 2 exact hens hatch a total of 23 chicks out within the last month and they are all thriving!! One hatched 11, and the other 12!! It was funny because the hens werent big enough to hardly cover all of the eggs when they were sitting...I cant say enough about the EXCELLENT mothering skills they posses!! Congrats on your new birds!! They are super funny to watch!! Heres a pic of 1 of my hens with her babies! NOTE; if you dont pen the babies up you will lose a few to predators for SURE!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh he is beautiful !! Love love love his colors 
My Jerry , a Buff Orpington Rooster is gorgeous now , i cant wait till he really matures !
He has six wives , lol. Three Buff hens and three Red Comets 
If one of the Border Collies accidentally gets too close , he will go on the attack , lol.

Thanks for sharing pictures of him , he really is a stunning bird


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a Red Junglefowl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> That's a Red Junglefowl


My hubs called it too , he LOVES the farm birds 
Gorgeous bird !


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yup, a red jugle fowl, that my rooster!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------

